# where can i buy dry ice?



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

_hey guys, just wondering if anybody knows where i could buy dry ice? i live in edinburgh, thanks._​


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Dry Ice UK


----------



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

eightball said:


> Dry Ice UK



yeah that seems like a hassle to buy from, already checked that out, do you buy from there?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

no mate, just give them a call and see what they say, some prefer to have orders placed by phone rather than website but its up to you


----------



## TuckerZ (Jan 21, 2011)

BOC Gases
2 Carron Pl, Edinburgh EH6 7LR
+44 131 554 5582 ‎


----------



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

aw thats perfect, thanks so much !


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you using the dry ice for rapid freezing of freshly killed rodents, or for packaging rodents to ship?


----------



## DeclanAndAmy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Are you using the dry ice for rapid freezing of freshly killed rodents, or for packaging rodents to ship?




i am just using it to kill my rats so i can feed my snakes, :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Dry ice is not the best method for doing this, as you cannot regulate the amount of CO2 that is administered - unlike using CO2 canisters with a regulator, where you can.

The difference is that just whacking a load of CO2 into the tub with the rodents will panic them and cause them pain before they die, where administering it at the correct rate anaesthetises them first, then euthanises them. In addition, if they can access the dry ice during the process, they can burn themselves on it.


----------

